# Good deal on Hitachi drive at Best Buy



## Micosm (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Best Buy has their 250GB Hitachi hard drives on sale for $90 this week. No mail in rebates and this drive seems to have a lot favorable reviews around the net and comes w/ a 3 year warranty. 

Micosm


----------



## sully007 (Jan 23, 2006)

Will this fit in a TIVO???


----------



## MokTask (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm sure it will "fit" unless this is a throw-back to the larger full-height drives. 

Enough with the smart comments...

From my reading, you'll have to enable the large HD support for upgrades, or have a newer model of Tivo to use all 250gig, without that, you'd lose half the storage space...


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fry's had it for $50 last week with rebates - may want to see if it's still going on. I just put it in my $29 refurb unit last weekend.


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

Fry's / Outpost has a 200gb Maxtor on sale for $69.99 (no rebate req) with free shipping.


----------



## AppState (Jan 9, 2003)

I upgraded a Humax 80 hour with the Hitachi drive last night. Seems to be working very well. 

best 77:36
high 124:21
medium 163:49
basic 272:34


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Let us know how long it survives in a Tivo environment. Word on the street is that IBM/Hitachi drives absolutely suck for use in a Tivo. I just hope it's got a decent warranty.

If it's a half-height 3-1/2" IDE drive (i.e., currently the standard for all PC drives) it will fit in a Tivo.

Fry's is notorious for losing rebate submittal forms. It's not unusual to have to resubmit it several times before they process a rebate check.


----------

